# Anyone ever obtain vintage aquariums?



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Have a picture to what you mean? I think my parents had one but I would just call it cheap and old and not vintage heh


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Search for meta-frame and you will find some threads and journals to what you are looking for


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

There is an Egyptian style vintage tank journal on here somewhere, don't have a link though.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

I lucked into a 10 gallon Metatank last week. Including the original hood. It was being thrown away. (Seriously? Who would throw something like that away?)

I filled it up and discovered that it has a tiny leak up high, almost at the top. At least, I think it's the only leak. (That explains why it was being thrown away, I guess.) Also, the hood doesn't work. That's no problem. My husband can rewire that. The leak is more worriesome. I'm gonna try and fix it. 

Sorry no pictures yet, but I can assure you, it looks cool!


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

my definition of vintage would be the tanks from petco/smart lol. would love to see what you're talking about tho


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Picked one up from the curb side about ten years ago. Someone planned on throwing it out. Never really got to try it out. Had it laying on the floor of the garage and I accidentally smashed one of the panes which wasnt very hard to do. The glass was exactly the type of glass used for windows and very thin.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

ddrfreak_tung said:


> my definition of cheap would be the tanks from petco/smart lol.


Fixed.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If it is a true Metaframe and still has the old sealant, the fix may be quite easy. It is a bit like tar and can sometimes be smashed back into the cracks to stop leaks. Unlike silicone, the original sealant can be worked and still do the job. 

It makes me shake my head when I see all the worry about metals in the tank now. They ignore the old tanks that had metal all over, in, and around them. Filters were made with metal parts. The plastic world does not think very deep!


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

bitfuul said:


> fixed.


 lol!!!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got 2 of the 55 gallon MetaFrames and love the look. Last year I got one for $30 tank and stand.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I picked up over 30 of the Metaframe/Pemco tanks in various sizes over the last couple years. Still haven't worked on them to get them up and running but eventually they'll be added to the fish room I've been working on.

If the original sealant is still in relatively good shape, filling with hot water or using a heat gun carefully, may redistribute the old sealant. But if the sealant is falling out or looks dried out, a complete tear-down would be in order.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

It is not hard to reseal them. I have a 15 gallon long that I have resealed twice now. First time about 20-25 years ago and second time 2-3 months ago. It is my favorite tank.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

bitFUUL said:


> Fixed.


Never had a problem with All Glass / Aqueon. I never bought a TopFin so I can't say.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is a link to davrx's tanks.
http://plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=146213


----------



## kchaney (Jul 29, 2012)

ive heard those old metal frames can rust pretty easily if youre not keeping up with drying them down. as cool as they look i dont know if i could ever fully trust one to not explode all over my bedroom.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

kchaney said:


> ive heard those old metal frames can rust pretty easily if youre not keeping up with drying them down. as cool as they look i dont know if i could ever fully trust one to not explode all over my bedroom.


What is you're idea of "rust pretty easily"? 100 years?

Since they haven't made them in over 30 years and most of the ones out there still have a shine to the stainless steel I don't think that's accurate.

Wouldn't use it for saltwater but for fresh they're great. I love mine.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Most anything can be heard on the internet. At least that's what I've heard!


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

when I was a kid (up to about 14 I think) my great-grandfather was still alive. One thing I remember about him is that he had a basement (city row-home, long thin basements - think storage and workshop, definitely not clubroom stuff) FULL of fishtanks. OLD fishtanks, slate bottoms, metal frames. buckets everywhere, nets, everything always bubbling, the air pump looked like something from the turn of the century - a finned air pump (like a painters compressor) with a belt drive from an electric motor. Obviously rigged himself and mounted on a wood frame. Tons of tanks from floor to eye height - all bare (slate) bottomed and either full of guppy's (feeders) or MONSTER angelfish. I remember that their top fins would stick up out of the water. I think he usually had a tank of brine shrimp going to, and always different size angel babies in separate tanks.

None of this was a gleaming show off display area - this was probably something he built and used throughout his adulthood just for himself. By the time I got to see the area it was a tarnished and run down version of what he had done in his youth. He was well into dementia by the time I was old enough to want to know about him - too late then. Most of the time he didn't recognize his own kids (who took turns checking on him everyday. Still defiantly lived alone - good for him).

When he died they sold the house a got rid of all the tanks and stuff, end of an era.


Sent from my PI39100 using Board Express


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

lauralou said:


> I lucked into a 10 gallon Metatank last week. ...
> I filled it up and discovered that it has a tiny leak up high, almost at the top. At least, I think it's the only leak.


In a bath tub, or laundry room sink, fill the tank with very warm tap water. Let the water over flow. That may soften or melt enough of the ashphaltum to seal the leak.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Is this what your talking about, I picked this up acouple weeks ago. Need to replace a peice of the glass and seal it all back up but for free I don't mind having to work on it


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

That's the one! Looks like a 5 gallon.

Just so you know, the glass was installed in the frame first and then the slate bottom was installed so you may have to disassemble in the same manner. At least I had to on a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

deeda said:


> That's the one! Looks like a 5 gallon.
> 
> Just so you know, the glass was installed in the frame first and then the slate bottom was installed so you may have to disassemble in the same manner. At least I had to on a 10 gallon tank.


Yep 5 gallon I see that the bottom has to come out first, other then that everything else will come right out beings it's all lose. No silicone or anything on the glass just whats holding the slate and glass on the bottom in place. Still no clue what I'm going to put in it though.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

speerwashere said:


> Yep 5 gallon I see that the bottom has to come out first, other then that everything else will come right out beings it's all lose. No silicone or anything on the glass just whats holding the slate and glass on the bottom in place. Still no clue what I'm going to put in it though.


If it's still the asphaltum use a heat gun to melt it then work it off. Trying to pry it will ruin the frame.

These tanks, unlike glass always needed to have water in them. Many times filling them outside and letting it sit leaking will stop the leak. My tank started leaking after I moved it inside after the leakfree test. Ugh! Since it's a dirted tank I let it drip onto towels. (metal stand) 2 weeks later no more leaks. Dirt sealed it up.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> These tanks, unlike glass always needed to have water in them. Many times filling them outside and letting it sit leaking will stop the leak. My tank started leaking after I moved it inside after the leakfree test. Ugh! Since it's a dirted tank I let it drip onto towels. (metal stand) 2 weeks later no more leaks. Dirt sealed it up.


I like that idea! My tank is sitting on the back deck anyway. I should fill it up there and let the blazing hot Virginia sun do something useful for me.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lauralou said:


> I like that idea! My tank is sitting on the back deck anyway. I should fill it up there and let the blazing hot Virginia sun do something useful for me.


Actually for your area it's a bad, bad idea. What needs to be done is for you to pack it up real well and send it to me.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have one that has a glass bottom. I am not sure what that means. When I first got it I filled it and found it had a small leak. I just used some black silicone caulk in the seams and that has worked fine for the last few years.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, I was looking for the same thread. ^^^


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> If it's still the asphaltum use a heat gun to melt it then work it off. Trying to pry it will ruin the frame.
> 
> These tanks, unlike glass always needed to have water in them. Many times filling them outside and letting it sit leaking will stop the leak. My tank started leaking after I moved it inside after the leakfree test. Ugh! Since it's a dirted tank I let it drip onto towels. (metal stand) 2 weeks later no more leaks. Dirt sealed it up.


The stuff holding the bottom in looks original so I'll give it a shot Thanks


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Actually for your area it's a bad, bad idea. What needs to be done is for you to pack it up real well and send it to me.


HA! I think not!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a 2.5 gallon metaframe. I've had it for 15 years. Excellent tank.

-Andrew


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

I love Metaframe tanks. I had a 10 gal. set up for a year or so. it unfortunately cracked last week.

A word of warning. I lost all my shrimp (>500 tiger and cherry shrimp) after moving them to the metframe. It was not an acute event. They all died off over three or four months. My theory is that there is something in the sealant that poisoned the shrimp. Interestingly, none of the snails died.


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

My tank is still sitting untouched by me, well it's holding my wc hoses.


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

I adore these Metaframes. My grandmother had one that she'd exported out of her classroom when she retired. She used it for the last time somewhere around 1983, had 2 Kissing Gouramis and some Amazon Swords. A few years later I kept a pet turtle in it, then it ended up with a broken side glass, after which it got tossed.

A few months ago I posted my misadventures with getting a 20G Long metaframe shipped from North Carolina to Kentucky. My heart broke when I saw the garbage heap it had turned into during shipping. I still haven't got my hopes up on discovering another one. I think they are stunning and really stand out against the faceless acryllic tanks they produce today. Call me old school, but all the bow-fronts and rimless numbers do nothing for me.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I found an old Pemco 5 gallon in a lfs. Saw it and had to have it. When I was a kid, this model was my first fish tank that my neighbor and best friend gave to me ages ago. Brought it home and did a silicone reseal on it. Glass appeared original (etched & scratches) as the seals which were made of a black material that looked cracked in one corner. After watertesting, setup with leftover ADA Aquasoil and planted surplus plants from other tank projects (HC, pearl grass, pygmy chain sword) and is now the home for some pygmy sunfish. I'm using it to compare growth rates and form in plants using natural sunlight (tank is outdoors) vs artifical light.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

I saw someone selling on CL a few months back, wanted $300 for it and the stand....I was drooling over it but didn't want to pay that and he wouldn't budge on the price. Nice looking tanks!


----------



## speerwashere (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw one for sale 55g with stainless steel stand and light/hood for $20 but missed out.


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

That Pemco is fantastic!


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys I just picked this up Friday for $40...no joke. And the best parts are the lights and back plate are still there, they are the hardest to find. This one is a 28g (I think) and it's a Metaframe Deluxe (not sure what that means). The dimensions are 36''x16''x10

Picture when i picked it up (don't mind the black plastic light on the back, I tossed it):









At home with the lights on, top/side view (no leaks works great):










Now i'm on a mission to find someone who also has one with original light fixture to see how they worked the lights. Did they just put in new CFL bulbs like I have in there right now or have they retrofited them with LED's my goal. 

The biggest problem I can see is dropping the light in the tank. The light fixture is very thin and lightweight and only rests on top of the tank by two tabs on either end of the light. 

Its sturdy enough but with the cat getting curious or even fat hands I coudl see it taking a dip easy, not good. Anyway if anyone has any experience on this let me know. 

I think I will start a new thread on this once I start getting everything I need to get this tank going. :wink:


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Come across them and light fixtures/filtration systems occasionally at yard sales, very cheap or even free. Yard-sailing season is almost here in some parts. I just look at them when I see them and smile-it brings back nostalgic memories, but I wouldn't trust fish in them, maybe terrarium plants. If I come across any this year, reasonable and not huge dinosaurs, I'll pick them up and place RAOK, just pay shipping and do your own refurbishing. 
 Stef*


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice pickup on the tank and with a complete hood, fantastic!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I really do.


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I hate you.


ahhh i was waiting for you to see the pics...just wait until I get some chrome polish on it...it's going to really shine! That is if I dont' electrocute myself first! 

For now I need to find some bright CFL bulbs that will fit (so long and narrow bulbs) in this old dinosaur until I can get some proper LED's. I had two CFL's sitting around my house but they are under 10w each so not throwing out too much light.


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

What an awsome find!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I just finished filling this one. It is a 10g Pemco. I am iusing the original light, heater and filter. I hope it is enough light.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I see these on etsy.com from time to time but they are expensive. I saw onee where the tank and stand metal was one piece. Here are some examples of what you see sometimes.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/6975899...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=9&ga_search_type=all
http://www.etsy.com/listing/7392978...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

BruceF said:


> I just finished filling this one. It is a 10g Pemco. I am iusing the original light, heater and filter. I hope it is enough light.
> View attachment 113066


Nice, my father-in-law has a 10g Pemco. Have you thought about the lights and the potential to drop it in your tank? I'm sure yours is built like mine and just has two tabs on either end of the light resting on top of the tank. 

I bought two CFL's today that were each 15w 6400k bulbs, they will work until I can get LED's.:icon_smil


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

After you're done electrocuting yourself send the tank


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

im thinking of getting a 70 gallon like these i found locally but am a bit worryed after hearing they are sealed with tar , is this true ? would tar be fish,plant and invert safe?


----------



## SeattleFishGuy (Feb 16, 2012)

scotty b said:


> im thinking of getting a 70 gallon like these i found locally but am a bit worryed after hearing they are sealed with tar , is this true ? would tar be fish,plant and invert safe?


You don't need to worry about that, it's not really "tar" thats just what it looks like. :icon_smil

That being said the worst case scenario is you have to remove the old sealant if it's cracking and turning grey/white. You can find plenty of ways to do that on this forum or on youtube. Otherwise if it's good still you can just reseal the lining of the tank with aquarium sealant and you should be good to go. If the aquarium has some rusting just use a SOS pad or even vinegar and a brillo pad.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

"Nice, my father-in-law has a 10g Pemco. Have you thought about the lights and the potential to drop it in your tank?"

I don't see that as a problem they seem very secure. I've been told LEDs have a heat problem. Are you concerned about that? 

Scotty. The tar is not a problem.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

SeattleFishGuy said:


> You don't need to worry about that, it's not really "tar" thats just what it looks like. :icon_smil
> 
> That being said the worst case scenario is you have to remove the old sealant if it's cracking and turning grey/white. You can find plenty of ways to do that on this forum or on youtube. Otherwise if it's good still you can just reseal the lining of the tank with aquarium sealant and you should be good to go. If the aquarium has some rusting just use a SOS pad or even vinegar and a brillo pad.


It looks like tar because, well, it really is. They used a product called asphaltum. It is a naturally occurring product. Sort of. The product they used was processed.But basically it's an oil product.

No worries though for plants and fish. If it leaks try putting dirt and water in the tank and let it leak. Many times the dirt will seal the leaks. But it takes a little time. Mine took 2 weeks. Since it is a tar product yo can heat it up and try melting it a little. You're looking at melting it a bit to get some of the top layer to flow. Think of how ice cream melts. As it flows down it seals the leaks.

The slate in these tanks were notorious for causing a unique disease in fish called staphenocolulcus. There is no known fix for this. I am a licensed disposer of these tanks. PM me for where to send it for proper disposition of your disease tank. I will send back the proper disposal forms along with a bill for the procedure.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

Apparently my father used to make these!

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## matthewversemann11135 (Jul 9, 2013)

*I have a 10 and 15 gallon pemco chrome tanks and stand*

I have to pemco chrome tanks a 10 & 15 gallon I traded with a guy who does alot of aquarium work he recieved it from an older Gal who had it since she was 10 so probably the 1960's at least and they are still in perfect condition! apperantly there is a 30 gallon but I wasn't fortunate enough to get that one yet ...


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

matthewversemann11135 said:


> I have to pemco chrome tanks a 10 & 15 gallon I traded with a guy who does alot of aquarium work he recieved it from an older Gal who had it since she was 10 so probably the 1960's at least and they are still in perfect condition! apperantly there is a 30 gallon but I wasn't fortunate enough to get that one yet ...


Aloha Matt. I know this is an old thread but I'm curious if you still have these Pemcos? Do you know the dimensions to your tanks? The reason I'm asking is a friend gave me a pair of these tanks. The 10 gal (24"L x 12"W x 8"H) and the 15 gal (24"L x 12"W x 12"H) seem like a set. The 15 gal has the Pemco logo stamped on the bottom frame both front and back while the 10 gal has no such labeling. Both of my tanks are stainless steel. LMK & thanks again. :bounce:


----------

